# Reparando memoria USB



## javii (Feb 16, 2007)

Muy buenas chicos, en primer lugar felicitaros por el foro, estais haciendo un trabajo excelente.

Bueno, tenia una consulta que haceros, hace poco puse mi memoria USB en un ordenador nuevo al que al parecer le habian conectado mal los pines del USB, el resultado es que mi memoria esta muerta y tengo datos que me gustaría recuperar.

La he escaneado para ver si alguien me podría indicar que podría probar con el polimetro para ver si es reparable o si por el contrario lo he perdido todo :/

http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=movida1ow3.jpg

http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=movida2he7.jpg

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## okcomputer (Feb 23, 2007)

Amigo Javii, Las memorias USB estan formadas por dos partes basicas, dos circuitos integrados, el primero  de estos (OTI), se encarga de convertir la trama serial universal en una trama util para circuitos integrados, osea convierte la trama USB en una I2C, luego por medio del bus I2C lee y escribe una memoria Flash (SAMSUNG) de alta desnsidad, que es  donde tus datos estan almacenados. Lo que te recomiendo es que ubiques la entrada de alimentacion y sigas la ruta en la placa, me imagino  que la alimentacion no entraria directamente a los integrados, antes de alimentarlos deberia pasar por una pequeña red con un diodo un capacitor y posiblemente un resistor "todos dispositivos de montaje superficial" intenta ubicarlos por que es muy probable que el diodo este fundido, si tienes suerte cambiandolo podras salvar tu memoria, no te recomiendo que utilices un multimetro para medir nada. por que como te he dicho antes estos dispositivos son de montaje superficial, lo que los hace muy debiles ante las descargas estaticas.
En el caso de que haya entrado tension de alimentacion por la entrada de datos, es probable que el integrado OTI se haya dañado, pero que la memoria aun sirva. Te repito, que esta es una memoria convencional serial , que se lee y escribe por I2C, no seria muy dificil extraerla y montarla en otra USB (igual para no correr riesgos con el pinout) ....deberia funcionar

ok


----------



## marco antonio (Jun 4, 2010)

hola que tal soy marco antonio miren ayer compre un autoradio con puerto usb y sd radio y me compre tambien un memoria usb 2GB pero resulta que no lo reconoce pongo mi mp3 recco si toca me responde el usb  gracias por la viada


----------



## romanlopez01 (Jun 7, 2010)

hola marco antonio, mira checa si al conectar tu usb a la compu corre un programa automaticamente desde el usb, ejemplo las memorias scandisk tiene un programa instalado creo que se llama mu3 algo asi si es asi es muy dificil que tu auto estereo corra las canciones mp3 ya que esa usb primero tiene que correr tal programa y luego ya tiene acceso ala informacion del usb. no se si me explique muy bien.


----------



## marco antonio (Jun 7, 2010)

hola chocherita pero al fin del ploblema descubri que ese modelo de radio usb tienen fallas de fabrica probe en otro radio con las misma marca y si funciona es el nikko GD 3000U mas y le responde mi usb LA radio es bacan tiene para 4 entradas de parlantes


----------

